# My hair looks - which one should I revisit?



## coke (Jul 21, 2008)

I think a few of them didn't upload.

But anyway, I've been through alot of hair.

(I spared you the electric blue)

I cut my hair really short in february and I loved it, but Now I miss my long hair(not pictured) so I'm trying to grow it back.

Anyway, as far as color/texture goes, should I 'fro' it out again a bit, make it red again, blonde, etc. Which color looks best on me?

My bf/fiancee said he likes my natural brown.

Any opinions? =)


----------



## WhitneyF (Jul 21, 2008)

I like the fourth one with the blunt bangs, but I like the blond color on you.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jul 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *WhitneyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the fourth one with the blunt bangs, but I like the blond color on you. Same here.


----------



## McRubel (Jul 21, 2008)

I like the first one the best. Very pretty!


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 21, 2008)

I agree with McRubel, the first one looks great!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jul 21, 2008)

Agreed, I really like the first one!


----------



## Nick007 (Jul 21, 2008)

I like the blonde with pink scarf, very pretty.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 21, 2008)

I really like the 4th one


----------



## Gleam84 (Jul 21, 2008)

I like the haircut in the first and fourth picture. I think you would look great with medium brown hair.


----------



## Darla (Jul 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *WhitneyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the fourth one with the blunt bangs, . yes Whitney is usually right


----------



## peachface (Jul 21, 2008)

I like the first one (blonde) and the auburn brown one with the bang.

And looking at everyone's replies, I guess other people think so too!


----------



## umraon (Jul 21, 2008)

number 4.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 21, 2008)

you look really good with any of those colours, although I much prefer the blonde ones. Both the first and the fourth? pictures.. the paler hair really suits you!


----------



## Ashley (Jul 21, 2008)

I like the one with the bue post it. I also like the blonde with the pink scarf, but I think it would look better with less of a yellow tone in it.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 21, 2008)

I like the first one.

If you do chose to go brown, try a light golden brown.


----------



## Shelley (Jul 21, 2008)

I like the fourth pic, the cut and style. The blonde in the fifth pic with the pink scarf suits you. Also a golden or medium brown would look nice. Hope this helped.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 21, 2008)

I think a soft/medium brown would look great on you.


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 21, 2008)

I like #5 but with dark brown hair.


----------



## monniej (Jul 21, 2008)

i like both 4 and 5. love the cut and color in 4. love the color in 5! great pics!


----------



## coke (Jul 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the one with the bue post it. I also like the blonde with the pink scarf, but I think it would look better with less of a yellow tone in it. Yeah I felt like an oompa loompa with that blonde. I don't know if I have the guys to go and try blonde again ... they always mess up :/


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jul 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *WhitneyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the fourth one with the blunt bangs, but I like the blond color on you. Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## chocobon (Jul 22, 2008)

I like no. 4!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 22, 2008)

I like the total package of pic #4.


----------



## coke (Jul 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the first one. If you do chose to go brown, try a light golden brown.

I'm a medium golden brown right now.
After all the comments I think I'll go with the cut and style in #4


----------



## rondagaus (Jul 22, 2008)

I like the first one best.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Jul 22, 2008)

I like the dark brown!


----------



## girl2006 (Jul 22, 2008)

I like the first picture with the light brown also the blonde looks cute in the fifth picture.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jul 25, 2008)

I like the style of the 1st and 4th picture as well. Those blunts bangs with straight hair totally suit you.

I think you can get away with any color too. I bet you would look best in golden blonde with platinum highlights. Or any shade of brown, from light ashy brown to dark chocolate color.


----------



## x33cupcake (Jul 25, 2008)

i like the first and fourth one as well..


----------



## hippieman556 (May 26, 2009)

i like them all but the 4th one is the best


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 26, 2009)

Wooo, old thread.


----------



## katana (May 27, 2009)

oops, didnt see date


----------



## caitlyn (May 27, 2009)

i like the first one the best, but the blunt bags are SUPER cute on your face. maybe take the style from number 4 and color from numero uno.?

WHOA.. super old thread.. hahah psyche..


----------

